# ... und solche die es werden wollen

## Sprotte

Über Windows-Umsteiger ...

Hier mal ein kleiner Report, aus dem Alltag gegriffen. 

Jemand (ich sag im folgenden einfach "Kunde") bittet mich, ihm seinen Rechner upzugraden und möchte ein neues System. Altes System ist Windows 98.

Hardware: Acer Notebook, Trackball, Drucker (Canon Pixma 1500)

Also Speichererweiterung rein, große Platte, und dann Suse 9.1 Personal drauf - weil gute (Newbiefreundlich) Erfahrungen mit 8.0 gemacht. Später Installation zusätzlicher Software über Internet. 

Drucker wird beim ersten Besuch nicht mitgebracht ("ist das wichtig?"), erstmal soll nur System drauf.

Installation geht glatt, Hardware wird erkannt, alles ist Begeisterung.

Dann ein Telefonanruf, "ja, Drucker hat er erkannt, geht aber nicht. Ja, ich komm nochmal vorbei." Ok, kein Problem, rechnet man ja mit.

Es stellt sich heraus, daß YAST zwar den Drucker identifiziert hat, aber kein Treiber vorhanden ist. Druckerhersteller hat natürlich nur Windows-Treiber mitgeliefert. Verschiedene Treiber werden durchprobiert, kein Ergebnis.

Ich könnte dem Kunden jetzt erklären, warum das so ist. Fakt ist aber, daß dies bereits die erste Enttäuschung ist. "Unter Windows 98 geht das aber". Lezten Endes gibt es auch keine Entschuldigung dafür - aus Sicht des Windows-Benutzers jedenfalls.

Anläßlich dessen werden gleich sämtliche anderen zu erwartenden Beschwerden vorgebracht: "warum muß ich mich immer anmelden, warum dauert das Booten so lange, es ist nicht schneller als Windows", usw. 

Gut, nachdem der Kunde seinen Rechner dagelassen hat (und ich mir einen starken Kaffee gemacht habe), suche ich in Ruhe im Internet und finde eine Lösung. Ich lade den Treiber runter, installiere ihn mit Yast und prompt geht der Drucker. Ich rufe den Kunden an und teile ihm mit, super, komm das Ding abholen.

Am nächsten Tag kommt der Kunde und ich will ihm das Drucken vorführen. Prompt streikt der Drucker und der Kunde möchte folglich wieder Windows 98 installiert haben ("ich brauche den Rechner JETZT und alles muß funktionieren"). Glücklicherweise wurde die alte Platte aufgehoben und sein Windows läßt sich originalgetreu wieder herstellen. (Daß Word und Excel NICHT Bestandteile von Windows 98 sind, erstaunt ihn ohne Ende.)

Warum war das passiert? 

Offensichtlich ist es so (Internetrecherche legt das nahe), daß Cups nicht mehr funktioniert, wenn man in Yast die Sicherheitsstufe von "normal" (oder so ähnlich) auf SICHER erhöht. Das kann doch wohl nicht wirklich angehen, oder?

Ich meine, wenn ich jetzt PARANOID eingestellt hätte, OK. Aber SICHER?

Das geschah quasi unterbewußt, weil ich mir Sorgen um die Systemsicherheit machte, nachdem der Kunde wünschte, sich nicht ständig einloggen zu müssen, und ich daraufhin KDE-Autologin für diesen Benutzer einstellte. (was der Bauer nicht kennt, frißt er nicht).

Wie kann  ich als Administrator im voraus wissen, daß die Einstellung "Sicher" das Druckystem lahmlegt? "Sicher" sollte doch Standard sein?

Und worauf ich eigentlich hinauswill:

Hätte dieser Benutzer selbst versucht, Suse 9.1 zu installieren (die als "einsteigerfreundlich" angepriesen wird), wäre er spätestens am Druckerproblem frustriert gescheitert. Wenn nicht bereits an der Sache mit dem Einloggen (er war auf eigenen Wunsch bei der Installation anwesend, und daß man einen Benutzer usw. einrichten mußte, hat ihn baß erstaunt. Er war fast damit überfordert, sich ein Paßwort auszudenken). Er hätte nie wieder Linux angerührt, und man hätte ihm sein Windows aus den toten, klammen Händen klauben müssen. Hätte er einen Drucker gehabt, den Yast erkennt, wäre er an anderen Dingen frustriert gescheitert. Irgendwann hätte er sich Windows XP Home gekauft, und festgestellt, daß es "nicht schneller als Windows 98 läuft" und daß man sich einloggen muß. Er hätte sich ein paar Viren eingefangen, sich nie wieder ins Internet getraut und sein Windows 98 auf einen Altar gestellt. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist die sogenannte Benutzerfreundlichkeit (read: YAST) für erfahrene Linux-User gefährlich. Ich habe selbst Gentoo auf einem Notebook und einem Server laufen und bin kein N00b mehr. YAST verschleiert, was im Hintergrund wirklich passiert. Wenn man einen Schalter umlegt (wie die Sicherheitseinstellungen auf SICHER zu stellen, was wohl eigentlich erstrebenswert ist), sieht man nicht, was das genau bewirkt. Man merkt nur die Auswirkungen und darf dann raten, woran es gelegen hat.

Und ich habe wieder gelernt, warum es in naher Zukunft nicht gelingen wird, viele Windows-Benutzer von Linux zu überzeugen.

Es liegt an Dingen, die wir (Linux-Fans) gar nicht für beachtenswert halten. Beispielsweise das Vorhandensein von Login, kleine Formatierungsfehler beim Laden von Word- und Excel-Dateien, Massen von Konfigurationsoptionen (ich sag nur KDE Kontrollzentrum), Fehlen von Laufwerk C, Fehlen von "Eigene Dateien", Fehlen von "Systemsteuerung", Nicht-Beiliegen von Linux-Treibern bei Hardware, Behäbigkeit beim Starten des Dateimanagers (verglichen mit Win98), Unterschiede in der Bedienoberfläche von Textverarbeitungen, generelles Anders-Sein.

Der Benutzer wird versuchen, genau seine Windows-Arbeitsweise 1:1 zu übernehmen. Beim ersten Nicht-Funktionieren dieses Ansatzes herrscht sofort Panik.

Windows-Benutzer sind UNGLAUBLICH empfindlich. Die stören sich an den kleinsten Dingen, die sie nicht gewohnt sind. Microsoft hat all diese psychologischen Dinge erkannt und richtet sich danach, was dazu führt, daß dieses Verhalten zementiert wird. Linux nicht. Aber man kann einem Anfänger nicht erzählen, "das ist wegen der Sicherheit". Das ist ihm egal. Aus seiner Sicht ist es hinderlich.

Die Erwartungen sind nicht mehr und nicht weniger, als daß alles sofort funkioniert ("ich hole es morgen ab, ach, muß ich den Drucker mitbringen? warum?", "ich will auf einen großen Knopf klicken, und dann soll es das machen was ich will") UND daß alles GENAU wie bei Windows ist.

Es ist KEINE Lernbereitschaft vorhanden. Es wird vorausgesetzt "anders=schlecht". Das wird so nicht gesagt, aber man merkt daß die Leute das im Hinterkopf haben.

Sorry, ich mußte das mal loswerden.

Mir als Linux-Gewöhntem hat Suse 9.1 sehr gut gefallen, das Druckerproblem ließ sich auf die übliche Art lösen, und KDE 3.2 fand ich relativ beeindruckend, je länger ich es benutzte (selber Fluxbox).

Schlecht fand ich, daß YAST bei der Installation nicht mehr mit 80 MB Speicher auskam (hallo??? hackt´s?), was sich mit Anlage einer Swap-Partition umgehen ließ. (das hätte übrigens die Selbstinstallation durch den Windows-Benutzer brutalst beendet.) Ein Textmodus ist vorhanden, aber es wurde nicht für notwendig gehalten, ihn automatisch zu benutzen. 

Weiterhin wurden einige Dienste gestartet, die den Systemstart erheblich verzögern. Beispielsweise SSH (jedesmal Erzeugen von Schlüsseln). Das braucht der normale Windows-Umsteiger gar nicht. Der trommelt nur mit den Fingern und wartet auf sein Excel. Der braucht auch kein Grub-Menü, wenn kein Windows parallel installiert ist. Selbst dann würde es ihn nerven (unlogisch, ich weiß, ist aber so). Ich habe Grubs Timeout gleich auf 0 gestellt und alles abgeschaltet, was beim Booten zu lange dauert.

Trotzdem benutzt der Kunde jetzt wieder W98. Ich könnte den Druckerfehler jetzt wohl beheben, aber er braucht seinen Rechner JETZT und ist sowieso froh, daß das Experiment beendet ist. Und ich bin zu müde für eine weitere Session.

Schade.

----------

## Ruad

Was lernen wir?

1. Es gibt Menschen, die furchtbar unflexibel sind. Egal ob sie von Linux->Win/Mac, Mac->Win/Lin, Win->Mac/Lin wechseln. Diese Menschen brauchen ein System, das sich einfach schnell und unkompliziert an ihre Bedürfnisse anpasst.

2. Linux erfüllt diese Zwecke nicht oder nur unzureichend. Egal wie sehr die Fortschritte bereits sind. Jedes mal zeigt mir mein Vater, dass ein intelligentes intuitives Betriebssystem nicht existiert. (Win auch nicht)

3. Wir können viel Geld verdienen mit einem richtig guten Betriebssystem. Verlieren werden all die Pc-Notdienste, Computerfachmänner und Co., die mit der Kompliziertheit Geld verdienen. Wollen wir uns eine Geldquelle vernichten und gute Software bauen?  :Wink: 

Nur falls jemand ein Extrakt von oben benötigt... Ich war so frei.

----------

## Sprotte

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Was lernen wir?
> 
> 1. Es gibt Menschen, die furchtbar unflexibel sind. Egal ob sie von Linux->Win/Mac, Mac->Win/Lin, Win->Mac/Lin wechseln. Diese Menschen brauchen ein System, das sich einfach schnell und unkompliziert an ihre Bedürfnisse anpasst.
> 
> 2. Linux erfüllt diese Zwecke nicht oder nur unzureichend. Egal wie sehr die Fortschritte bereits sind. Jedes mal zeigt mir mein Vater, dass ein intelligentes intuitives Betriebssystem nicht existiert. (Win auch nicht)
> ...

 

1. Ja, aber kein System kann Gedanken lesen. In der Situation, die du beschreibst, wäre das optimale System zum Wechseln eines, das keine Umgewöhnung erfordert. Schlicht und einfach. KDE ist nahe dran, speziell mit den Suse-Anpassungen (es gibt ein Arbeitsplatz-Symbol, und "eigene Dateien" hab ich auch irgendwo gelesen). Zusätzlich muß der, der das System einrichtet, den Benutzer ganz genau kennen.

2. Suse 9.1 war aber verdammt nahe dran. Nur, wenn nur einmal eine Sache nicht sofort funktioniert, war´s das. Das sind unfaire Voraussetzungen.

3. Ja, Geld spielt eine sehr große Rolle.[/i]

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Sprotte wrote:*   

> Über Windows-Umsteiger ...
> 
> Hier mal ein kleiner Report, aus dem Alltag gegriffen. 
> 
> Jemand (ich sag im folgenden einfach "Kunde") bittet mich, ihm seinen Rechner upzugraden und möchte ein neues System. Altes System ist Windows 98.
> ...

 

War doch vorauszusehen, dass dies scheitert oder?

Er wollte upgraden und keinen kompletten Systemwechsel mitmachen. Ich kapiere einfach nicht, warum Leute wie du anderen immer Linux auf's Auge drücken müssen. Im Endeffekt schadet ihr Linux nur.

Wenn jemand Linux will, dann wird er es schon sagen. Und dann solltest du zur Stelle sein. Aber einfach Linux installieren, nur weil du es gut findest ist einfach nur kontraproduktiv. Was soll der arme Anwender denn sonst machen, als das neue Betriebsystem mit dem alten zu vergleichen? Es wäre besser gewesen du hättest ihm mal ne Knoppix geschenkt und einen kurzen Rundgang durch Linux gemacht. Dann hättest du im von den Vorzügen von GNU erzählen sollen und was für nette Leute es doch in den unzähligen Linux Foren gibt.

Entweder hätte er weiterhin die Knoppix eingelegt und spass an der Sache bekommen (dann könntest du ihm immer noch Linux auf einer weiteren Partition installieren, damit er immer zum alten "und in dem Moment für ihn sicheren" Boden zurückkehren kann) und wenn er dann gaaaanz viel Lust bekommen hat, hätte Linux sein Windows ersetzen können.

Glaube mir, ein User der so zu Linux wechselt, der bleibt. Alles andere ist nur vergeudung...

Just my 2 Cents

STiGMaTa

----------

## Sprotte

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Sprotte wrote:*   Über Windows-Umsteiger ...
> 
> Hier mal ein kleiner Report, aus dem Alltag gegriffen. 
> 
> Jemand (ich sag im folgenden einfach "Kunde") bittet mich, ihm seinen Rechner upzugraden und möchte ein neues System. Altes System ist Windows 98.
> ...

 

Ruhig, ruhig. Genau lesen bitte, 

"und wollte ein neues System".

Zitat Kunde: "Bloß nicht Windows, ich habe gehört, dafür gibt es 60.000 Viren". Was hätte ich machen sollen? Soll ich sagen, "nee, stimmt nich, hat sich wohl wer ausgedacht"?

*lach*

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Sprotte wrote:*   

> Ruhig, ruhig. Genau lesen bitte, 
> 
> "und wollte ein neues System".

 

Naja, darunter verstehe ich Hardware und nicht ein OS wechsel  :Wink: 

 *Sprotte wrote:*   

> Zitat Kunde: "Bloß nicht Windows, ich habe gehört, dafür gibt es 60.000 Viren". Was hätte ich machen sollen? Soll ich sagen, "nee, stimmt nich, hat sich wohl wer ausgedacht"?
> 
> *lach*

 

 :Very Happy:  Ja, das wäre mal ne einfallsreiche Antwort  :Smile: 

Aber im Ernst. Ich hätte ihm gesagt, dass es gegen Viren Antiviren Software gibt, oder er alternativ mit Linux ins Netz gehen könnte.  Und dann hätte ich ihm ein Linux (zum surfen und Mailen) und das Windows (für den ganzen Rest) installiert. Bei meinem Vater hat die Geschichte so geendet, dass er kaum mehr Windows bootet und immer mehr "Zeugs" von der SuSE CD installiert und ausprobiert hat.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Servus,

diese Geschichte habe ich fast jeden Tag auf der Arbeit  :Very Happy: ... Wir haben hier ca. 900 Mitarbeiter und ca. 1000 Client's

herumstehen und ein Rechenzentrum das auch nicht von schlechten Eltern ist. Zu 99,9% Windowskisten (Windows2003S,XP,W2K,NT) und eine einzige Linux Box (Suse Linux Enterprise Server). Aber das nur nebenbei.

Was ich eigendlich sagen wollte... unsere User arbeiten ja nun jeden Tag min. 8 Stunden mit der Windowskiste seit

sagen wir mal im Mittel 7 Jahren. Von den ca. 900 Leuten sind hochgegriffen 200 Leute mehr oder weniger fitt im

Umgang mit der Kiste (viele denken es auch sind es aber lange noch nicht  :Cool:  aber warum ihren Glauben zerstören  :Very Happy: ).

Der Rest nun ja ... also man(n) verbringt doch die eine oder andere Stunde mit Händchen halten um z.B. die Schriftgröße zu ändern oder die Auflösung 800x600 (bei einem 17" TFT) aufherunterzusetzen da einige trotz vorhander Glasbausteine vor den Augen die Icons sonst nicht lesbar wären... aso.

Aber das kennen ja die meisten Systemadmins  :Laughing:  ... Wenn ich da daran denke den Leuten mal Linux vorzusetzen

in der Hoffnung das sie es annehmen und auch wenn nur eingeschrenkt bedienen können sollen...

Ich glaube da würden bei uns in der Abteilung die Überstunden sprunghaft in die Höhe steigen und die die noch Haare auf dem Kopf haben hätten nach kurzer Zeit graue oder gar keine mehr  :Twisted Evil: ...

Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie STiGMaTa_ch wenn sich jemand für Linux interessiert dann soll er es selber

installieren. Seine Erfahrungen damit sammeln und es so bedienen lernen. Nichts ist schlimmer wie einem ein System

fertig vorzusetzen und zu hoffen das er es bedienen kann. Das funktioniert ja nicht mal mit Windows  :Very Happy: .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## chilla

Also ich finde es ehrlich gesagt auch nich so pralle, den leuten einfach ein linux aufs Auge zu drücken. 

In solch einem Fall installiere ich ein frisches Windows, und gebe ihm eine Knoppix oder Suse-Live dvd/cd mit, er soll ma reinschnuppern, wie es ihm gefällt. Relativ häufig kommen dann die Anrufe ein paar Tage später vo ganz alleine  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *Sprotte wrote:*   

> Es ist KEINE Lernbereitschaft vorhanden. Es wird vorausgesetzt "anders=schlecht". Das wird so nicht gesagt, aber man merkt daß die Leute das im Hinterkopf haben.

 

Jein... Du mußt die Leute unterscheiden denke ich.

Der klassische Linux-Typ ist interessiert an der Technik und möchte sich damit auseinander setzen, es verstehen und optimal ausnutzen.

Der klassische Windows-Typ will den Rechner anschalten, ihn einfach nur benutzen und dann CD vom neuesten Ballerspiel einlegen, auf Install klicken und 5 Minuten später in virtuellen Welten sein. Es will den Rechner nicht verstehen. Dann möchte er einfach sein Teleskop anstecken  :Wink: , Installations-CD rein und Sekunden später geht es. 

Und genau da scheiden sich die Geister. Ich denke da die Befürworter von Linux im Regelfall zum Linux-Typ gehören ist es klar das sie die Bedürfnisse vom Windows-Typ eher belächeln und daher geht auch meist die Entwicklung nicht Richtung dieser Zielgruppe. Klar, Yast ist ein interessanter Versuch diese Zeilgruppe zu erreichen, denn es macht genau das was ein Windows-Typ erwartet. Draufklicken und dann geht alles (Zumindest in der Theorie) egal welche Konfigurationsdateien wo wie geändert werden. (Daher auch vom Linux-Typ verpöhnt) 

Kurze Geschichte dazu: Ich diskutierte gestern erst mit einem Kollegen. Er hat eine Webcam. Er meinte er habe ja keine Linuxtreiber auf der CD gefunden, also würde die Kamera dann ja wohl nicht unter Linux gehen. Ich sagte: "Versuch es, die meisten Sachen laufen und die Treiber braucht man nur für Windows. Bei Linux ist das etwas anders." Er: "Ja, aber ich habe mir jetzt nach langem Suchen die Software XYZ herunter geladen, mit der kann ich während des Videochats Filter auswählen wo dann z.B. verzerrte Gesichter erscheinen oder Grafiken (z.B. Hörner) beim eigenen Bild eingeblendet werden. Das ist cool! Kann ich die unter Linux benutzen oder gibt es ein Linux-Programm was das kann?" Ich wußte nicht mehr was ich sagen sollte... Da erkennt man sehr schön, dass Windows-Nutzer andere Prioritäten setzen und es nicht verstehen können warum so viele auf Linux schwören wo doch dann die ganze tolle Software nicht mehr läuft und einfaches Anstöpseln von Geräten nicht mehr so toll funktioniert. 

Und die Begründung "Sicherheit" zieht auch nur begrenzt... "Ich habe doch eine ganze neue Firewall installiert und ich surfe ja eh nur auf Seiten rum die ich kenne. Außerdem blockt mein DSL-Router alles ab, das konnte man so eingestellen"

----------

## oma

 *slick wrote:*   

>  Der klassische Linux-Typ ist interessiert an der Technik und möchte sich damit auseinander setzen, es verstehen und optimal ausnutzen.

 ein großes Wort gelassen ausgesprochen   :Smile: 

Ich denke es gibt/gab hier einen Thread für "...das scheitern von Linux als Mainstream OS..." oder so.

Die Frage Linux oder Windows ist so alt wie Linux selbst und wird sicher keine entgültige Antwort bringen. Jedes hat absolut seine Stärken und Berechtigung.

Sprottes Bericht hat klar gezeigt an was gearbeitet werden muß falls mehr "Einsteiger" es benutzen wollen.

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

>  ein Rechenzentrum das auch nicht von schlechten Eltern ist. Zu 99,9% Windowskisten (Windows2003S,XP,W2K,NT) und eine einzige Linux Box (Suse Linux Enterprise Server) 

  Also das "Rechenzentrum" möcht ich mal gern sehen - ich kenne hier in NRW alle großen (über 10TB Onlinestorage) RZs und ich kenne nicht eines wo 99% Windows steht! Als Arbeitsstation der Clients - klar - aber die Rechner die "hinten" die Arbeit (SAN, Oracle RAC, HPC, HA,...) machen sind UNIX Server (Solaris, HP-UX, AIX) und auch ein stark wachsender Linux Anteil. Aus diesem Bereich ist Linux nicht mehr wegzudenken und etablierte Hersteller wie IBM, HP und SUN haben das erkannt und ihre Position stark darauf ausgerichtet. Keiner der benannten "Großen" hat kein engagement im Linux OpenSource Umfeld.

just my 2 cent

----------

## giga89

Ich hatte mal ein Schülerpraktikum im Supportcenter vom Fraunhofer Institut und die Vielfalt dort ist kaum zu übertreffen:

(Sogar)Hauptsächlich Linuxrechner als Arbeitsstationen, dabei zum größten Teil SuSE, kleinerer Teil Fedora, ab und zu BSD und sogar ein Laptop mit Gentoo drauf gabs zu repariern.

Windose benutzen da fast nur die Graphiker oder Entwickler, die auf spezialisierte und kommerzielle Anwendungen angewiesen sind.

"Windows da wo es nötig ist" ist auch meine Einstellung, denn leider funktionieren bei mir nicht alle Emulatoren so wie sie sollen...

----------

## nic0000

Willkomen im Club  :Smile: 

Das was du da beschreibst ist die bittere und grausame Wirklichkeit. 

Die User sind unflexibel, SuSE mit seinem YAST verhält sich oft ziemlich dämlich, man selbst kann nicht alle Fragen dieser Welt beantworten, noch nicht mal die zu der Computerwelt.  :Wink: 

Aber immerhin hast du es probiert, und wenn du besser bist als der Rest, dann wirst du irgendwann wissen wie das richtig geht. 

Versuch macht klug.

Sich selbst zu helfen reicht den meisten hier im Forum. Das es wirklich schwer (besser: Hardcore) ist auch anderen in die alternative Welt ohne einen komplett Crash zu kommen, verdrängen die meisten schnell wieder nach solchen Erlebnissen. Wir haben ja fast alle hier schon mal so etwas versucht/erlebt.

Daher auch die Anfeindung, einige fühlen sich an ihre Unfähigkeit und eigene Resignation erinnert. Das schmerzt  :Twisted Evil: 

Es ist nun mal etwas anderes ganz unverbindlich und eher anonym zu helfen als wirklich für jemand, egal ob Kunde oder Bekannter, da zu sein bei seinen eher dummen und dümmsten Problemen und eingeschränkter Weltsicht.

Aber es wird nicht jeder ein Technofreak, nicht jeder hat die Zeit dafür, nicht jeder ist so klug wie wir. 

Ich zolle dir Respekt, für diesen Versuch und hoffe du versuchst es wieder (und immer wieder). 

Mit der Zeit entwickelt sich ein Gefühl dafür. Wichtig ist es nicht abschrecken zu lassen und den Probanten immer erklären warum dies oder das anderes ist. 

So habe ich zum Teil Leute umgestellt von denen ich NIE gedacht hätte das es geht (denn: einfache Nutzer=einfache Anforderungen=Linux). 

Wenn sie ersteinmal Linux gefressen haben, dann wollen sie auch nicht wieder weg zu Windows. 

So kann ich ihrer Trägheit doch noch etwas positives abgewinnen  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

Wenn man den Umstieg von Windows auf Linux als Einführung einer neuen Technologie betrachten will, ist folgendes interessant: http://www.sei.cmu.edu/ttp/presentations/tmt-process.presentation/sld017.htm (englisch).

----------

## Cpt_McLane

vor kurzem war der onkel meiner freundin da, hab ihm linux gezeigt und von der philosophie dahinter erzählt, er war begeistert. hab ihm ne knoppix 4.0 mit gegeben und warte einfach mal ab. für fragen hat er meine mail adresse und so langsam steigt er auch ins internet ein (kriegt nun einen dsl anschluss)... da er nicht zocken möchte sondern nur surfen mailen und bisschen briefe schreiben ist es genau das richtige für ihn. mal schauen, wann er richtig blut geleckt hat *g*

edit: ach ja, sein momentanes BS ist Win98...

----------

## kosta

Hallo Leute,

meiner Meinung nach muss man schon etwas überlegen bevor man jemandem Linux installiert der es noch nie gesehen hat. Das muss man eben anhand des Profils der jeweiligen Person abschätzen, es hängt weniger davon ab ob der Kunde sonderlich technisch interessiert ist oder nicht.

Meine Ex-Freundin z.B. hat sich einen Scheiß dafür interessiert was auf ihrem Rechner läuft, die wollte mit ihrem Notebook einfach nur Filme kucken, surfen, Emails schreiben, Chatten und so ein Zeug. Achja, und nebenbei ein bisschen in C programmieren, für die Uni. Und das alles stressfrei und ohne lange zu grübeln. Die Lösung war ganz einfach: Gentoo mit Gnome! Der Mplayer frisst so ziemlich alles was es an Filmen gibt, Internet läuft unter Linux sowieso prächtig, und das bisschen C-Programmieren hat der GCC nebenbei mit erledigt. In ihrem Fall hat gerade Gentoo mit seinen USE-Flags über Jahre hinweg seine Muskeln gezeigt, das war das perfekte System für sie.

Aber ich kenne auch genug Leute bei welchen ich niemals Linux installieren würde, weil es eh kein langes Leben hätte. Wenn jemand viel mit, sagen wir MS Visio, arbeiten muss dann bringt es nichts, ich kenne jedenfalls keine vergleichbare Alternative unter Linux. Aber Visio soll nur mal ein Beispiel sein, man könnte noch einiges mehr nennen.

Das dumme ist eben: Sobald der jeweilige Benutzer auch nur eine Killer-Anwendung hat welche es nur unter Win gibt, dann ist der Ofen aus, dann braucht man es mit Linux gar nicht mehr versuchen. Der oft angesprochene Dual-Boot ist meiner Meinung nach auch keine Lösung, so was kostet nur Zeit und Nerven. Da ist es besser wenn man hilft ein sicheres Windows-System einzurichten (glaubt es mir, das gibt es!).

Achja, zu dem ursprünglichen Beitrag von Sprotte: Ich glaube du bist echt an einen krassen Fall geraten.  :Smile: 

Wenn jemand nicht weiß das Word und Excel nicht zu Win gehören, dass ist schon übel.

Und dass man sich seit WinNT auch am Rechner anmelden muss hat sich doch mittlerweile überall herumgesprochen, damit kommt doch die letzte Sekretärin zurecht.

Das Thema Computerspiele wird ja auch immer wieder mal angesprochen, da ist meine Meinung ganz simpel: Der Rechner ist zum arbeiten und surfen da, zum Zocken hab ich meine PSP. Und es ist erstaunlich: Wenn man sein System gut behandelt und nicht jede gecrackte Scheisse aus Emule, Limewire und wie sie alle heißen installiert, dann bleibt auch ein Win-System virenfrei!  :Smile: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich habe meine Frau erfolgreich von Windows auf Linux umerzogen, war aber auch kein Problem: "Du machst das schon, ich will nur dass es läuft!" Zum Spielen hat sie immer noch mit Dualboot WindowsXP (ich auch, geht leider nicht anders), der Rest läuft über Linux. Bestes Beispiel war itunes. Mit ihrem Rechner (P4 HT, 1 GB Ram, Sata) hatten wir massiv Probleme Ihre CDs zu rippen, den Anschluß vom iPod zu kontrollieren usw. Ich dann gesagt, lass es uns mal in linux testen. Boot, mit USB angeschlossen, amarok angemacht und "oh cool" alles ging sofort. Lieder rauf und runter, CDs rein und codieren usw. Es geht auch andersherum.  :Wink: 

----------

## a.forlorn

 *kosta wrote:*   

> Und dass man sich seit WinNT auch am Rechner anmelden muss hat sich doch mittlerweile überall herumgesprochen, damit kommt doch die letzte Sekretärin zurecht.

 

Ich bin auch Systemadmin. Nimm mal bei dem PC den letzten Benutzernamen raus (zB: ersetzen mit "admin") --- das ist Arbeitsgenerierung für mich! 

*ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen*

----------

## toskala

du kannst dir gar nich vorstellen wie unglaublich wumpe mir das befinden von windows usern ist. tatsache ist: sie verwenden windows, sie haben sich auf was eingeschossen und sind nun zu faul, zu unwillig, zu träge, was auch immer etwas neues zu lernen. würde der kunde windows xp in seiner bunten-augenkrebs gui sehen würde ebenso nix funktionieren und es wäre alles viel zu langsam und co.

fazit: wer nich willig is sich selbst zu bewegen hat eben verloren in der heutigen welt. er wird irgendwann untergehen und auch bei den computersachen zeigt sich eben "survival of the fittest". wer sich eben nich bewegt und anpassungsfähig is geht eben unter. meiner meinung nach auch nich schade drum erhöht nur die qualität.

----------

## manuels

 *toskala wrote:*   

> tatsache ist: sie verwenden windows, sie haben sich auf was eingeschossen und sind nun zu faul, zu unwillig, zu träge, was auch immer etwas neues zu lernen. würde der kunde windows xp in seiner bunten-augenkrebs gui sehen würde ebenso nix funktionieren und es wäre alles viel zu langsam und co.

 

Naja, ich finde, dass du das ganze ziemlich verallgemeinerst.

Meine Mutter hatte immer nur Viren etc. auf Ihrem Laptop mit win98. (Sie nutzt nur Internet und Office-Applikationen)

Seit dem ich ihr gentoo-Linux drauf gemacht habe, sagt sie immer, dass ihr Rechner perfekt läuft.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Am besten sind die Leute, die mich bitten, ihren Rechner zu reparieren und dann entweder eine Raubkopie von Windows, Office & Co haben oder gar keine Software. Denen präsentiere ich den schönsten Lippenfurz den ich hinkriege und sage ihnen, sie sollen sich ein Windows & Office kaufen gehen oder sich von mir ein Linux und Openoffice kopieren   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

Klingt gemein, ich habe aber meinen größten Spaß an den sparsamen Gesichtern, die mich dann anstarren.

Ich gebe jedenfalls meine Windows-Studenten-Lizenz nicht her, obwohl ich selbst nur ein oder zweimal im Monat Windows brauche.

Aber probiert das mal aus, mit der Aufforderung, sich Windows zu kaufen. Ist echt spassig.   :Laughing: 

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *toskala wrote:*   

> fazit: wer nich willig is sich selbst zu bewegen hat eben verloren in der heutigen welt. er wird irgendwann untergehen und auch bei den computersachen zeigt sich eben "survival of the fittest". wer sich eben nich bewegt und anpassungsfähig is geht eben unter. meiner meinung nach auch nich schade drum erhöht nur die qualität.

 

Denk nochmal dran, wenn Du 50 bist und mit Kernel 8.6.14 nicht mehr klar kommst. 

Mein Vater jedenfalls kam früher mit seinem PC-XT und MS-DOS hervorragend klar, ich würde aber heute nicht mehr versuchen, ihm sein Windows98 wegzunehmen.

----------

## toskala

 *HeadbangingMan wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   fazit: wer nich willig is sich selbst zu bewegen hat eben verloren in der heutigen welt. er wird irgendwann untergehen und auch bei den computersachen zeigt sich eben "survival of the fittest". wer sich eben nich bewegt und anpassungsfähig is geht eben unter. meiner meinung nach auch nich schade drum erhöht nur die qualität. 
> 
> Denk nochmal dran, wenn Du 50 bist und mit Kernel 8.6.14 nicht mehr klar kommst. 
> 
> Mein Vater jedenfalls kam früher mit seinem PC-XT und MS-DOS hervorragend klar, ich würde aber heute nicht mehr versuchen, ihm sein Windows98 wegzunehmen.

 

dann leg ich mir ein kaliber .50 an die stirn und drücke ab.

was ich damit meine ist: 95% aller menschen die irgendwie briefe schreiben, im büro hocken oder sonstwas mit computern tun wissen, dass dieses ding ein wichtiges arbeitsgerät für sie darstellt aber sie beschäftigen sich 0 damit.

das ist das selbe wie mit dem autofahren: du kaufst dir n auto, und dann überlegste dir nichmal die rudimentärsten dinge wie zum beispiel "tanke ich super oder diesel?" oder "huch, da leuchtet eine lampe rot auf mit so einem ölkännchen, ach das will mir nur anpreisen dass ich kaffeesahne brauche" ich meine hallo? man wird doch wohl erwarten dürfen, dass ein user verdammte axt nochmal ein _wenig_ mitdenkt.

ich erwarte nich dass er das selber installieren kann, aber ich erwarte, dass er (vielleicht auch nach erklärung) zumindest einsieht, dass ein entwicklungsprozess stattfindet, das ist doch nun wirklich nich zuviel verlangt. und falls ja - gute nacht deutschland.

----------

## toskala

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   tatsache ist: sie verwenden windows, sie haben sich auf was eingeschossen und sind nun zu faul, zu unwillig, zu träge, was auch immer etwas neues zu lernen. würde der kunde windows xp in seiner bunten-augenkrebs gui sehen würde ebenso nix funktionieren und es wäre alles viel zu langsam und co. 
> 
> Naja, ich finde, dass du das ganze ziemlich verallgemeinerst.
> 
> Meine Mutter hatte immer nur Viren etc. auf Ihrem Laptop mit win98. (Sie nutzt nur Internet und Office-Applikationen)
> ...

 

nar, das mein ich ja nicht. ich meine was ich einen post weiter drüber schon als antwort gegeben habe. wenn der user zufrieden ist mit einer sache ist doch alles in butter. nur meckern _wegen_ veränderung, das ist in meinen augen einfach nur sinnbefreit. wenn sich nix verändern würde in der welt dann würd ich heute noch die brezel für 5pfennig kaufen... diese mentalität "ich will nich weg von meinem erlernten weil dann müsst ich mich bewegen und früher war alles besser" lähmt einfach und ist nicht produktiv.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Servus oma,

 *oma wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
>  *Hungry Hugo wrote:*    ein Rechenzentrum das auch nicht von schlechten Eltern ist. Zu 99,9% Windowskisten (Windows2003S,XP,W2K,NT) und eine einzige Linux Box (Suse Linux Enterprise Server)   Also das "Rechenzentrum" möcht ich mal gern sehen - ich kenne hier in NRW alle großen (über 10TB Onlinestorage) RZs und ich kenne nicht eines wo 99% Windows steht! Als Arbeitsstation der Clients - klar - aber die Rechner die "hinten" die Arbeit (SAN, Oracle RAC, HPC, HA,...) machen sind UNIX Server (Solaris, HP-UX, AIX) und auch ein stark wachsender Linux Anteil. Aus diesem Bereich ist Linux nicht mehr wegzudenken und etablierte Hersteller wie IBM, HP und SUN haben das erkannt und ihre Position stark darauf ausgerichtet. Keiner der benannten "Großen" hat kein engagement im Linux OpenSource Umfeld.

 

das kann sein das es in NRW so ist  :Very Happy: .... das heißt aber noch lange nicht das es Überall so sein muss  :Cool: . Die

Server Hersteller lassen einem immer die Wahl was man für ein System haben möchte. Zudem hat unsere Firma

ein eigenes Rechenzentrum und ist nicht wie andere Firmen auf externes von z.B. IBM angewießen. Wie wir noch

Deutsche Bank waren und auch noch kurz danach wurde unserer Rechenzentrum von der IBM betreut und aus gutem

Grund ist das heute nicht mehr so  :Wink: . Das Rechenzentrum wie es bis heute gewachsen ist besteht seit 1999

und es läuft soweit ganz gut mit Windows. Aber das ist nicht der Punkt worauf ich hinaus wollte... sicherlich

würde ich mich freuen wenn ein paar mehr Linux Kisten dort stehen würden. Das Problem sind die gewachsenen

Strukturen und du kannst nicht von jetzt auf gleich alle Windows Kisten abbauen und dafür Linux Kisten hinstellen.

Und die Geschichten wie -> Linux Lizenzen sind billiger wie Windows Lizenzen ist auch nur die halbe Wahrheit....

jetzt kommt bestimmt -> na dann setzte doch freie Produkte ein... kann man machen aber schon bekommt man

Probleme wenn man sich zertifizieren lassen will und das verlangen unsere Kunden. Ohne Zertifizierung kein 

Auftrag vom Kunden bla bla bla. Schon wird die Auswahl an Linux Distributionen immer kleiner und die Preise

werden höher.

Übrigens haben wir fast ausschließlich HP Kisten und da läuft ausnahmslos Windows  :Cool: .

ASO.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## musv

 *toskala wrote:*   

> das ist das selbe wie mit dem autofahren: du kaufst dir n auto, und dann überlegste dir nichmal die rudimentärsten dinge wie zum beispiel "tanke ich super oder diesel?" oder "huch, da leuchtet eine lampe rot auf mit so einem ölkännchen, ach das will mir nur anpreisen dass ich kaffeesahne brauche" ich meine hallo? man wird doch wohl erwarten dürfen, dass ein user verdammte axt nochmal ein _wenig_ mitdenkt.
> 
> ich erwarte nich dass er das selber installieren kann, aber ich erwarte, dass er (vielleicht auch nach erklärung) zumindest einsieht, dass ein entwicklungsprozess stattfindet, das ist doch nun wirklich nich zuviel verlangt. und falls ja - gute nacht deutschland.

 

Hmm, sehe ich anders:

1. Es ist Deine Kohle, die du damit verdienst, wenn andere Leute keinen Plan haben.

2. Mit Win kann man genauso schön Kohle verdienen wie mit Linux administrieren.

3. Es gibt 'ne ganze Menge Leute, die mit ihrem Auto max. in eine Werkstatt fahren, wenn irgendwo 'ne rote Lampe leuchtet. Warum sollen die was von Rechnern verstehen?

4. Wenn die Leute Win98 benutzen und das gewohnt  sind, dann laß das einfach so. Win98 ist heut eins der sichersten Windoof-Systeme, weil die Viren da schon lansam wieder alle ausgestorben sind. 

Und vor allem: Viele Leute wollen bei Computern nicht mitdenken, weil denen die einfach erstmal von der Fülle der Informationen erschlagen werden. Also schotten die sich ab. Nur das nötigste wissen, nur das nötigste anklicken und ja nichts kaputt machen. 

Beispiel: Bei mir auf Arbeit. Neue Kollegin ruft in der Verwaltung an. Antwort aus der Verwaltung: "Schicken Sie mir den Text [=World-Datei] im Pegasus." Antwort meiner Kollegin: "Ähm, wie geht das? Kann ich Ihnen nicht auch einfach eine Email schicken?". Antwort aus der Verwaltung: "Weiß nicht, ob das geht....., haben Sie kein Pegasus?"

Hintergrund: Meine Kollegin hatte erst ganz neu angefangen, kannte als Pegasus-Mail noch nicht. Pegasus-Mail wird liebend gern bei Behörden eingesetzt und ist eins der schlechtesten und am schlechtesten benutzbaren Mailprogramme, die es überhaupt gibt. Sie nutzte halt einfach den Emailclient von Mozilla. Die Tante aus der Verwaltung kannte hingegen den Begriff "Email" scheinbar nicht wirklich, obwohl sie das tagtäglich benutzt. 

Was lernen wir daraus? Laß sie weiterhin ihr "Pegasus" benutzen. Für Ihre tägliche Arbeit erfüllt es genau den Zweck, den es erfüllen soll. Und versuch da um himmelswillen nichts zu verändern, weil die Leute das nicht wollen.

Und auf die Anfang des Threads nochmal zurückzukommen:

Große Dummheit!!!!!!!!!! kann ich da nur sagen. Jemandem, der noch nichtmal selbst auf den Umstieg von Win98 auf Win2000 oder XP gekommen ist, ein Linux aufzuschwatzen oder zu installieren ist sowas von dämlich. Weil, genau das was eingetroffen ist, konnte man erwarten. Als ich mit Linux angefangen hab vor ein paar Jahren, war ich bei Suse auch drauf und dran das Linux wieder zu begraben. Drucker ging damals nicht (GDI-Drucker - kein Postscript), 3D-Beschleunigung ging nicht (lag am SiS-Schrott-Mainboard),  usw. usw. usw. Und jeden Tag ein klitzekleines Problem zu beseitigen, wenn man trotzdem noch weit von der gewohnten "Windows-Funktionalität" entfernt ist, frustriert auch irgendwie.

"Never change a running system" trifft meiner Meinung nach nicht in jedem Fall zu, aber ganz besonders bei solchen "Kunden". Die wollen kein sicheres System. Die wollen kein stabiles System. Die wollen was, was sie verstehen - intuitiv. Und das ist Linux nunmal nicht, wenn man Win98 gewohnt ist. Wenn mich so jemand fragt, ob ich Linux auf seine Kiste draufmachen könne, rat ich erstmal ganz entschieden davon ab oder drück demjenigen 'ne Knoppix-CD in die Hand. Damit erspar ich mir viel Ärger und auch viele Vorwürfe (eben diese: Aber unter Windows funktioniert das ganz einfach....). Ausnahme: Die Leute wollen das wirklich und bezahlen mich dann auch dafür. Aber dann klär ich die vorher trotzdem erstmal auf, was sie damit zu erwarten haben. Und die meisten denken dann doch nochmal darüber nach.

----------

## schachti

Die Frage ist meiner Meinung nach auch: Will man wirklich, daß Linux ein OS wird, das von Otto Normaluser wie Klicki-Bunti-Windows eingesetzt werden kann? Die großen Mobilfunkbetreiber haben vor ein paar Jahren auch eingesehen, daß Marktanteile nicht alles sind. Eine große Verbreitung von Linux hätte sicherlich Vorteile (z. B. größerer Druck auf Hardware-Hersteller, Treiber für Linux zu entwickeln bzw. Hardware-Spezifikationen offenzulegen), aber ich fürchte die Gefahren, die meiner Meinung nach dahinterstecken, wenn man versucht, Linux zu sehr an die Windows-Klicker anzupassen...

----------

## manuels

 *schachti wrote:*   

> ...aber ich fürchte die Gefahren, die meiner Meinung nach dahinterstecken, wenn man versucht, Linux zu sehr an die Windows-Klicker anzupassen...

 

Ich denke, dass es keine Gefahr wäre, Linux benutzerfreundlicher zu machen. Aber windows als vorbild zu nehmen, ist was anderes.

----------

## schachti

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich denke, dass es keine Gefahr wäre, Linux benutzerfreundlicher zu machen. Aber windows als vorbild zu nehmen, ist was anderes.
> 
> 

 

Was heißt denn für Dich "benutzerfreundlicher machen"? Wenn das z. B. so aussieht wie bei GNOME, daß aus den Konfigurations-Dialogen immer mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten entfernt werden, um die "dummen User" nicht zu überfordern, mag das einer dieser "dummen User" durchaus als benutzerfreundlich ansehen - für mich ist es ein Rückschritt.

----------

## oma

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Wie wir noch Deutsche Bank waren und auch noch kurz danach wurde unserer Rechenzentrum von der IBM betreut und aus gutem Grund ist das heute nicht mehr so . Das Rechenzentrum wie es bis heute gewachsen ist besteht seit 1999
> 
> und es läuft soweit ganz gut mit Windows. 

  Ja, dieser IBM Deal ist mir sehr wohl bekannt - aber wie du dann auch weißt hat(te) die DB viele Anwendungen am Host (MVS) und auch hier ist vieles auf AIX und Tandem (HP NonStop) umgezogen - aber das ist ein anderes Thema das wir gern beim Gentoo Summer Camp 06 bei lecker Hopfenkaltschalte besprechen können...   :Cool: 

----------

## slick

[OT] 

 *oma wrote:*   

>  aber das ist ein anderes Thema das wir gern beim Gentoo Summer Camp 06 bei lecker Hopfenkaltschalte besprechen können...  

 

Ach oma, Du machst einfach die beste Werbung fürs GSC  :Smile: 

@ Hungry Hugo falls Dir Hopfenkaltschalte nichts ist, oma macht auch super Heißgetränke ... 

[/OT]

----------

## manuels

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn das z. B. so aussieht wie bei GNOME, daß aus den Konfigurations-Dialogen immer mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten entfernt werden, um die "dummen User" nicht zu überfordern, mag das einer dieser "dummen User" durchaus als benutzerfreundlich ansehen - für mich ist es ein Rückschritt.

 

Hab ich ja nicht gesagt, ich finde aber, dass Mac OSX in die richtige Richtung geht.

Das Problem ist, dass die Userinterfaces normalerweise von Geeks erstellt werden.

Es sollten hier Uni-Projekte von Informatikern und UI-Interface-Designer (Gibt es diesen Studiengang? auf jedenfall gibt es Studiengänge, die sich mit der Informationsverarbeitung von Menschen beschäftigen) sich mit neuen Desktop Enviroments beschäftigen.

Ich denke sowieso, dass UI-Design eine Disziplin-Übergreifende Sache ist, dies aber nicht von den Programmieren realisiert wird.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi oma,

 *oma wrote:*   

> [...] Ja, dieser IBM Deal ist mir sehr wohl bekannt - aber wie du dann auch weißt hat(te) die DB viele Anwendungen am Host (MVS) und auch hier ist vieles auf AIX und Tandem (HP NonStop) umgezogen - aber das ist ein anderes Thema das wir gern beim Gentoo Summer Camp 06 bei lecker Hopfenkaltschalte besprechen können...  

 

das ist richtig und immer noch so. Da die Deutsche Bank ein Kunde von uns ist nutzen wir noch die Host-Sessions natürlich auch noch allerdings gehen wir über eine Firewall durchs IBM Netz und auf der "anderen" Seite wieder durch ne Firewall ins Deutsche Bank Netz. Klingt zwar komisch ist aber so  :Very Happy: .

Das Angebot mit der Hopfenkaltschale nehme ich gerne an ist ja auch eins meiner Grundnahrungsmittel  :Cool: .

@slick -> ja so muss es doch aber sein immer voller Einsatz  :Wink: 

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

